# Sto let za opicema



## ilocas2

Existuje nějaký anglický idiom, který by se dal použít na místě českého *sto let za opicema*?


----------



## werrr

Znám jenom *behind the times*.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

As always, context is everything.  I don't know of any exact phrasal equivalent, but if you wanted to translate, for example, "jsou sto let za opicema", you could say something like "They're still living in the Stone Age".


----------



## ilocas2

Enquiring Mind said:


> As always, context is everything. I don't know of any exact phrasal equivalent, but if you wanted to translate, for example, "jsou sto let za opicema", you could say something like "They're still living in the Stone Age".


 
This idiom isn't much used for people, rather for things or for people who use obsolete things. Could it be for example: He doesn't have GPS navigation in the car. He's still living in the Stone Age.?


----------



## jazyk

Or maybe he's a dinosaur.


----------



## Elvus

Drodzy bracia Czesi, czy możecie poinformować mnie, kogo oznacza słówko *opicema* i jak brzmi w mianowniku?  Polski odpowiednik tego idiomu brzmi *sto lat za Murzynami*...

[Zakładam, że jako bliscy krewni językowi nie musimy uciekać się do użycia angielskiego we wzajemnej komunikacji, więc pozwoliłem sobie napisać po polsku. ]


----------



## jazyk

Opice = małpa.


----------



## ilocas2

Elvus said:


> Polski odpowiednik tego idiomu brzmi *sto lat za Murzynami*...



 Tak s tím bych se teda nikde moc nevychloubal.


----------



## BezierCurve

Ano, opravdu je to taka politická nekorektnost... A myslím si, že pouze tak se můžeme omluvit, že "Murzyn" ne byl vždy rasistický termín, a šlo jenom o porovnávání Polska s jinými státy třetího světa


----------

